# Dove hunt 12/22



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Well with the good weather dad and I thought we would try for some dove. Great day out shooting a few rounds but ending up both shooting less than 50 percent. It was hot and fast action for an hour till we ran out of shells.

We found them! Ended the day with 46. [attachment=2:344ynki1]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1356236807.790781.jpg[/attachment:344ynki1][attachment=1:344ynki1]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1356236839.607945.jpg[/attachment:344ynki1]

Most of this birds were shot with his 410 and a few with the cz double 12.

[attachment=0:344ynki1]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1356236873.029831.jpg[/attachment:344ynki1]


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man that is cool. I cant find them outside city limits. Nice job :!:


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

My son is Hunter17 and he schooled his old man on this day. I did have a good time with the little side by side .410 but it raises the challenge level considerably. My birds have marinated over night and will soon be surrounded by onions and peppers then wrapped in bacon and onto the grill.


I really enjoy hunting these little birds and I can't say enough about how happy I am that the state allows us to hunt them year round with any weapon. I usually choose my air rifles to hunt them but get the scatter guns out from time to time.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It was a perfect day to be out with your son/dad hunting and you sure scored on them! Congrats and happy eating!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Man that is cool. I cant find them outside city limits. Nice job :!:


+1

impressive


----------



## Rusty Shacklford (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been lucky enough to have a little honey hole only 3 minutes from my house. I've hunted this place mainly for these ECDs for the last four years or so. I've taken countless birds from this place and they just keep coming back. We give them a break in the spring time for mating and raising their young but start in on them again after the first clutch of young take flight. Having the opportunity to take them so often gives me a lot of chances to try different recipes and I've really hit on some great ones. We've ate them smoked, baked, cooked in soup and even battered and deep fried. 

The birds have also been a great way for me to introduce several people into the great world of upland bird hunting, my wife included. The birds are generally around in great enough numbers that the new shooters get a ton of opportunities to connect on a few.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I wish I had a spot like that. The only collared dove spot I ever found was on my dad's goose club on the last day of the season. All I had were hevi-shot goose loads and I didn't particularly want to shoot one of those at a dove. Dad cancelled the membership the next year and I've never found another place to get them. Maybe someday.


----------

